# (Download) Torrent without client



## Elmo (Jul 9, 2012)

So anyways some people who want to download torrents but dont feel like downloading a torrent client can download via browser , im just sharing this for people who dont know it was possible its not new news but yeah i find it handy in some situations .

http://www.bitlet.org/

http://zbigz.com

Both this websites are free all you need to do is paste the magnet link or torrent file and wait for it to download then download it via http .  I think this is a good idea for people who cant affoard a vpn or so not that im implying anything


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2012)

bitlet uses a java based BT client that runs on your machine. no different than running a torrent client on your system

zbigz seems to download to their servers first. they use the wording "cache", because intermediary caches for data transport of copyrighted material do not violate most laws. i'd guess they'll still be shut down when they become popular. also not sure if a $9.99 per month business model works with hardcore downloaders. maybe they can save their ass by giving their logs to the authorities


----------



## Elmo (Jul 9, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> bitlet uses a java based BT client that runs on your machine. no different than running a torrent client on your system
> 
> zbigz seems to download to their servers first. they use the wording "cache", because intermediary caches for data transport of copyrighted material do not violate most laws. i'd guess they'll still be shut down when they become popular. also not sure if a $9.99 per month business model works with hardcore downloaders. maybe they can save their ass by giving their logs to the authorities



Like what oron did


----------

